# BOLINK IS BACK! (almost)



## -todd- (Jul 6, 2004)

www.BolinkRC.com


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hmmm, 
Looks like a last ditch effort by bolink to compete with:

http://www.rcspecracing.com/


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Bolink*

That post has been around for some time. It would appear that tomorrow never came. 

RC SPEC RACING appears to be our hope for parts. I have six Legends and am able to run for some time; but new stuff will be nice also.


----------



## DEI.2 (Jul 21, 2004)

Legends rule!


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

It's like groundhog day. Everyday you think something is going to change and you will get some Legends parts


----------



## -todd- (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry about that "Bolink's back" post. I received an email from "SR" ? at bolink when I asked a question about my Super-T, and he mentioned that he was keeping Bolink open. I thought this was new news... until I did some more research after nutz4rc replied. Anyone know if Trinity Street Spec rears fit the Bolink rear hubs?
Thanks.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

-todd- YES! The Trinity/TRC 'spec' tires bolt right on! I've used them several times...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The Trinity Street Spec rear axle will also fit, you just have to add a spacer in the thrust bearing assembly because the Trinity axle is longer on the diff side.


----------



## -todd- (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks kevin and Tfrahm! The diff. fit was my next question. Now I can keep my Super-T alive! Thanks again.

Todd


----------

